# HP recipe. My daughter has eczema.



## onetopmom (Nov 20, 2012)

I have been looking and trying to work up a recipe on Soap Calc. for a Hot Process recipe for my daughter, who has eczema. She is 19 and (knows everything!) Can anyone help me. I am very new at soap making. HELP! 

Thank You everyone! Jill


----------



## lsg (Nov 21, 2012)

Jill, I hope you have the basics down for cp soap and have read up on how to hot process. I use an old crockpot to cook my soap.

I made this cp recipe for my neice. It is very expensive though. You can hot process it and add the e.o. s after the cook.
All ingredients must be weighed.
Avocado 3 oz
Olive 2 oz
Palm 3.2 oz
Shea Butter 2.3 oz
Fractionated Coconut 2 oz
Castor 1.5 oz
Tamanu 3 oz
Vit E few drops

Sodium Hydroxide 2.28 oz
Distilled Water 4.66 oz
Aloe Vera Juice 1 oz
Calendula Extract .8 oz

Bergamot E.O. .16 oz
Lavender E.O. . 6 oz
German Chamomile .01 oz
Oatmeal, ground very fine .5 oz

Dissolve Sodium Hydroxide in distilled water and stir until dissolved. Melt shea butter & palm oil, and add to other oils and Vit. E., blend together well. Add e.o. blend, aloe juice and calendula extract to oils and blend well. 
Add lye water to oil mixture and stick blend to light trace. Add finely ground oatmeal to soap mixture and stir well to incorporate. Pour soap into prepared molds. 

In order to hot process this, you would need to proceed as for cp soap above, but wait until after the soap has cooked and then add the e.o. blend.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 21, 2012)

I have done 100% OO soap with goat milk as liquid for eczema/psoriasis sufferers.  Calendula leaves infused in the olive oil.  No scent.

Also pine tar soap with pine tar as 20% of soaping oils (it's not a oil, obviously, but it has a SAP value).  Also unscented.  

Maybe worth a try?  The people I've given them to say that they have gotten some relief.  That said, these skin conditions are complex and what works for one person might not work for another.

Good luck!


----------



## onetopmom (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank You so much


----------



## onetopmom (Jul 3, 2013)

lsg said:


> Jill, I hope you have the basics down for cp soap and have read up on how to hot process.  I use an old crockpot to cook my soap.
> 
> I made  this cp recipe for my neice.  It is very expensive though.  You can hot process it and add the e.o. s after the cook.
> All ingredients must be weighed.
> ...


Is the avocado, castor and tamanu in oz.? I think they are but, I just want to make sure.

Thank you so much, Jill


----------



## lsg (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes, they are.  I am sorry that I didn't put the oz. next to them.  I will go back and fix that now.


----------



## SarahTH (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Jill,
My hubby has psoriasis (a relative of eczema)  and I've been trying everything to get him off the cortico steroids.  I have been studying herbal meds and now realize how bad the steroids are for him.  So, I've made him bath wash infused with herbs and a peppermint lotion which helps some.  Then I decided to make an Oat and Honey HP soap and this seems to help way more than even the lotion. This is the recipe I created for him.

Oat n Honey Castile Variation:
34oz Olive Oil- extra virgin
10oz Coconut Oil
4oz Crisco shortening
2oz Apricot Oil
6.83oz Lye  abt. 5-6% superfat (please check a lye calculator first to be sure)
19oz cold spring water
When almost done add 5 Tbs Honey, it will go very dark and sizzle. Then mix in a slurry of ground oats, which is 5 Tbs of Oats and 4-5 Tbs of water, I used quick oats and ground them first in a coffee grinder.  
The soap has a nice smell with pretty good suds. I have used it a few times this week and I think it is helping with the old people skin that is coming with agelol

I hope this might help your daughter.  It seems to help the itching for my husband and the red welts that accompany the issue. Nothing will take it away completely, so trying to find them at least some relief makes it easier for them.


----------



## kattobrn (Jul 5, 2013)

I make my own lotion bars (except I put it in wide mouth short jars).  I gave small 2 oz containers a gifts at Christmas to those who had to work. My coworker let her daughter try it on her son's (my coworker's grandson) eczema...she loved it and her 5yr old son loved it. She said it is the best lotion she has used on her so's eczema, it even works better than the prescription stuff.  Even her husband liked it because it did not leave a greasy mess (they were using vasoline at times, which is very greasy). Here is my recipe.

4oz beeswax
4oz coconut oil
4 oz unrefined shea butter
2 oz olive oil
2 oz jojoba oil
1 oz vit E

You could make it into bars, but I like leaving it in jars...makes it more portable.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## stewiesmom (Aug 9, 2013)

Pine tar added to goat milk soap works good. Pine tar has a strong sme though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Savvynurse (Aug 9, 2013)

I have to reply to this so I can look into making some too. My dad has a bad dry case 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## savonierre (Aug 9, 2013)

Pine tar soap helps my hubby's psoriasis. My buttermilk bastile soap helps my eczema, it is on my hands , they crack (not  great for a soap maker who's hands practically live in water some days.) I wash with the soap and put straight hemp oil on at night. Emu oil works well too but I am out and the price has gone sky high.


----------



## squyars (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you for this post.  I am starting to make my own soaps because I feel the commercial soaps just aggravate my dermatitis/eczema.  Can't wait to try these recipes.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paillo (Sep 21, 2013)

I am WAY tired from a brutal week at real job, so take this with two grains of salt and I will edit. Pine tar soap is amazing for skin ailments. That said, do not try, if your're inclined at all, to advertise its benefits, e.g. eczema, psoriasis. I swear to its benefits, but for FDA regs you cannot say them.


----------



## squyars (Sep 21, 2013)

Paillo, do you mean if you sell your product?  Hopefully the FDA won't care if you make it to gift to friends and family with those conditions.

I totally feel your exhaustion from work.  Horrible feeling.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nevada (Oct 16, 2013)

These sellers didn't get the memo



paillo said:


> I am WAY tired from a brutal week at real job, so take this with two grains of salt and I will edit. Pine tar soap is amazing for skin ailments. That said, do not try, if your're inclined at all, to advertise its benefits, e.g. eczema, psoriasis. I swear to its benefits, but for FDA regs you cannot say them.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Oct 16, 2013)

Nevada, I may be wrong but those look to be actual mfg. companies and I think they have different rules and regulations than handmade soap makers. If you seen this on Etsy, then that might be another issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Saswede (Oct 17, 2013)

The regulations about what you can claim about your product are same, whether you're a small manufacturer or a big corporation .....  So anyone can make their own soap bars for eczema for personal use.  But if you sell them, you can't make any claims that the bar is an eczema soap, or that it has any benefits in treating eczema or dermatitis. 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 17, 2013)

First area of consideration would be what is she allergic to? I have had eczema sine age 2 (very long ago) anywhere from mild to life threatening Severe. Yes eczema can certainly be life threatening. If she is allergic to bees please do not add in honey or beeswax. Pine Tar can be a severe allergin, so be careful with it. Shea can be very bad for people with latex allergies. Best suggestion would be to keep it simple. If not opposed to using lard, it makes a wonderful soap mixed with very light pure olive oil, some castor and 18% coconut oil. Again please weed out what causes her eczema, including eo's, or if she just has dry skin, make a very mild bar using emollient oils such as sunflower, avocado, or rice bran. Other than the avocado, the other oils should be used in the 10-15% range. Canola is also a favorite of mine. 
Personally my skin loves loves salt bars and all things salt. It helps keep the itching at bay. Lavender & peppermint is a very nice eo combination for eczema. Oatmeal depends on whether oatmeal bothers her. Neem oil also works for some, but start with a small test batch of neem soap with a low percentage of neem to start. Trust me try salt bars! I even make myself a salt scrub in a cream soap base with jojoba lavender oil that has kept me off predisone for 1 yrs now. (stops the itch). Avocado oil contains a plant steroid which can also help. Flax Seed oil can also be a high allergin. Keep it simple with no exotic oils until you are sure what can be used. The same goes for any leave on products and they should always be tested in a small area, inside elbow is the best. LOL, you will see I am very passionate about "eczema". Many will say she just has eczema, well I have almost died more than once from "just eczema".


----------



## squyars (Oct 17, 2013)

cmzaha said:


> First area of consideration would be what is she allergic to? I have had eczema sine age 2 (very long ago) anywhere from mild to life threatening Severe. Yes eczema can certainly be life threatening. If she is allergic to bees please do not add in honey or beeswax. Pine Tar can be a severe allergin, so be careful with it. Shea can be very bad for people with latex allergies. Best suggestion would be to keep it simple. If not opposed to using lard, it makes a wonderful soap mixed with very light pure olive oil, some castor and 18% coconut oil. Again please weed out what causes her eczema, including eo's, or if she just has dry skin, make a very mild bar using emollient oils such as sunflower, avocado, or rice bran. Other than the avocado, the other oils should be used in the 10-15% range. Canola is also a favorite of mine.
> Personally my skin loves loves salt bars and all things salt. It helps keep the itching at bay. Lavender & peppermint is a very nice eo combination for eczema. Oatmeal depends on whether oatmeal bothers her. Neem oil also works for some, but start with a small test batch of neem soap with a low percentage of neem to start. Trust me try salt bars! I even make myself a salt scrub in a cream soap base with jojoba lavender oil that has kept me off predisone for 1 yrs now. (stops the itch). Avocado oil contains a plant steroid which can also help. Flax Seed oil can also be a high allergin. Keep it simple with no exotic oils until you are sure what can be used. The same goes for any leave on products and they should always be tested in a small area, inside elbow is the best. LOL, you will see I am very passionate about "eczema". Many will say she just has eczema, well I have almost died more than once from "just eczema".



Very informative.  Didn't realize Shea caused issues with latex allergies, would have guessed avocado.  Thanks!


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 17, 2013)

You are welcome Squyars, shea has some of the same properties as latex. Although ironically I am not allergic to shea unless used on my lips and I am deadly allergic to latex. I do not usually use shea on myself since allergies can change from one day to the next. Sorry I was so long winded, but I get upset that most people do not realize how dangerous eczema can be. I spent most of my life going to the beach as much as possible to get in the salt water and when we sold our boat, which I stayed on every weekend, I went to making salt bars with pacific sea salt and a small amount of dead sea salt, which I do not recommend using without a lost of testing to get the correct percentage of DSS for your formula


----------



## squyars (Oct 17, 2013)

cmzaha said:


> You are welcome Squyars, shea has some of the same properties as latex. Although ironically I am not allergic to shea unless used on my lips and I am deadly allergic to latex. I do not usually use shea on myself since allergies can change from one day to the next. Sorry I was so long winded, but I get upset that most people do not realize how dangerous eczema can be. I spent most of my life going to the beach as much as possible to get in the salt water and when we sold our boat, which I stayed on every weekend, I went to making salt bars with pacific sea salt and a small amount of dead sea salt, which I do not recommend using without a lost of testing to get the correct percentage of DSS for your formula



Since I'm new at soap making,I think I will hold off until I get some more experience before making a salt bar.  It sounds a bit tricky.  Also figuring that I don't have to use every oil and the kitchen sink to make a good bar.  I have made several experimental bars using a variety of oils; now just waiting for them to cure to see what works for me, and what doesn't.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 17, 2013)

Salt bars are really simple to make especially if you use a multi cavity silicone mold. The tricky part with salt bars is the cutting of them. 75% CO, 8% castor and 17 % butters or light oils make a great salt bar, using fine or a mix of fine and medium salt. I usually add in fine oatmeal to add a little extra scrub. Salt bars will get smooth and glassy. On Miller Soaps site there is a great recipe for Canolive and it makes a beautiful mild soap. I just finished I have had for a year in my soap bowl at the sink and it never came down with DOS. It was a fantastic gentle bar of soap using Olive & Canola


----------



## squyars (Oct 17, 2013)

cmzaha said:


> Salt bars are really simple to make especially if you use a multi cavity silicone mold. The tricky part with salt bars is the cutting of them. 75% CO, 8% castor and 17 % butters or light oils make a great salt bar, using fine or a mix of fine and medium salt. I usually add in fine oatmeal to add a little extra scrub. Salt bars will get smooth and glassy. On Miller Soaps site there is a great recipe for Canolive and it makes a beautiful mild soap. I just finished I have had for a year in my soap bowl at the sink and it never came down with DOS. It was a fantastic gentle bar of soap using Olive & Canola



Challenge accepted!  Next bar.... salt.


----------



## evilnurse (Oct 17, 2013)

I really want to make a salt bar but everyone talks about how hard it is. And I don't want to fail.  


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## BrambleNBumble (Oct 17, 2013)

SarahTH said:


> Hi Jill,
> My hubby has psoriasis (a relative of eczema)  and I've been trying everything to get him off the cortico steroids.  I have been studying herbal meds and now realize how bad the steroids are for him.  So, I've made him bath wash infused with herbs and a peppermint lotion which helps some.  Then I decided to make an Oat and Honey HP soap and this seems to help way more than even the lotion. This is the recipe I created for him.
> 
> Oat n Honey Castile Variation:
> ...



Is there a way to make this as a CP soap?  My step daughter gets dermatitis in the winter and I think this would be great for her to use.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 17, 2013)

evilnurse said:


> I really want to make a salt bar but everyone talks about how hard it is. And I don't want to fail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


 
The biggest mistake I see people make is using to coarse a salt. I always mix approx 3/4 fine to 1/4 medium grain salt. If I don't have it as thick as I want I just use table salt to fill in. LOL, kinda like making pie dough I go by feel! You should have no problems if you use a silicone with individual cavities. The round or square work well. They do not need to go in the oven. This is my Kelpie Salt bar


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 17, 2013)

BrambleNBumble said:


> Is there a way to make this as a CP soap? My step daughter gets dermatitis in the winter and I think this would be great for her to use.


 
 Yes you can cp this just fine. Just do not soap to hot because of the honey addition. Honey heats up


----------



## evilnurse (Oct 17, 2013)

cmzaha said:


> The biggest mistake I see people make is using to coarse a salt. I always mix approx 3/4 fine to 1/4 medium grain salt. If I don't have it as thick as I want I just use table salt to fill in. LOL, kinda like making pie dough I go by feel! You should have no problems if you use a silicone with individual cavities. The round or square work well. They do not need to go in the oven. This is my Kelpie Salt bar


Those look great.  I've only done 9 batches so far, so I think I'll do a few more before attempting the salt bar.  But I'll remember what you said.  Thanks


----------



## BrambleNBumble (Oct 17, 2013)

cmzaha said:


> Yes you can cp this just fine. Just do not soap to hot because of the honey addition. Honey heats up



Awesome!  I try to soap around 100°, would that be too hot?  If so should I put it in the fridge/freezer since I use a wooden mold?

Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 18, 2013)

BrambleNBumble said:


> Awesome! I try to soap around 100°, would that be too hot? If so should I put it in the fridge/freezer since I use a wooden mold?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


 
I personally soap any soaps with honey at room temp and put them in the freezer for a couple of hrs. Overheating can cause problems that can only be solved with rebatching. Actually most of my soaping is room temp


----------



## Lizteria (Oct 21, 2013)

I love the idea of Castille soap made with goat's milk. Will buy some GM tomorrow. I'm always looking for a recipe for a gentle soap for my son who has eczema. I made my first Castille soap about a month ago, but it won't be ready to use until around Easter.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 22, 2013)

Lizteria said:


> I love the idea of Castille soap made with goat's milk. Will buy some GM tomorrow. I'm always looking for a recipe for a gentle soap for my son who has eczema. I made my first Castille soap about a month ago, but it won't be ready to use until around Easter.
> 
> If he has itchy eczema a little lavender added is quite soothing. Castille soap really does not have to age 6 months to be nice


----------



## Saswede (Oct 22, 2013)

Just a word of caution about adding lavender EO - while many people with skin conditions can use it safely (and it is beneficial for some), there are people with eczema or atopic dermatitis that react very badly to lavender ......  So I'd leave the Castile unscented, just in case.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------

